# 328 awhp on GT3076r



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

630cc Eurodyne software, cts GT3076r kit with cts fmic kit. I had Brute rods installed. and i'm pushing 24 psi at least on my boost gauge on the computer it said i was pushing 22 psi. The kit came with a 3in downpipe and i also have a blueflame cat back exhaust on the car. I made 328 awhp and 305 lbs. now isn't that a bite low for what i have? I also think that the fact that i have a 10psi waste gate spring in my 38mm waste gate is one of the reasons that i didn't hit the number i was shotting for. what do you guys think could be the problem. I want to change out my spark plugs and do a oil change and put a 18psi spring in the wastegate. or should i look for something else?? What can i do to hit my goal?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwpYdB8eJJ0


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 328 awhp on GT3076r (bvgoosedd)*

whats the CTS really rated at? i heard it wasnt good for higher numbers like you're looking for. this is hear say..


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Keep in mind numbers and just that, numbers. Do you like the way the car drives and how quick it is? Dynos vary significantly and puting the power it to all wheels you will have a pretty good amount of loss.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you done any logs? Also what's your goals


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

it's definitely low. you first might want to see what your duty cycle of the wastegate is once it's got the right spring. my 2871 came with a 22psi spring. but if your duty cycle is 90 or so %, you have a restriction. not sure what size your exhaust is but my 2.75" Neuspeed ended up having a 2.25" resonator and the car made no boost. but then again, you're making boost. 
if you'd like to test a $4 theory, Giac is only putting in COPPER plugs in their BT kits. we're running $1/plug copper Champions. ALL my little naggy issues went away. if you have a big lean situation you don't melt a piston, you quickly melt the copper. 
My 2871 does 91 (22psi) octane 300 AWHP on Giacs Mustang and 377 (25psi) w/ race


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

I wanted at least 350awhp on 93 and 24 psi! That was my goal. As far as my exhaust it's a 2.75 since blueflame made that for my car. It does have a res but I don't know if its restrictive. What did u do? Just removed it? I was thinking about taking it out. What spring would u recommened for me?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

i'd speak with your software guys on spring recommendations. can you call Blueflame to find out the internal size of your system? i wouldn't take it out if you can 'cause stuff gets loud!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

To my knowledge all blueflame cat-backs produced before this last group buy were 2.75" piping with a resonator. I don't believe it's the resonator that's restrictive, the mufflers are. The blueflame is a super quiet exhaust system so there needs to be some kind of restriction to make it that way...
A real cheap way to find out if it's your exhaust would be to run an open downpipe just for a run. Of course you're going to have gains, however, if they are significant you can assume that having a 3" cat-back with a less-restrictive muffler would help you reach your number.
I'm not super knowledgeable of software or turbos so I'd like to see the outcome of this because our goals are pretty much the same. I have that pagparts thread running that you commented on earlier...


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

I did want to do a dump valve. Because u are rite the blueflame is very quiet. It does sound really good tho I'm not disappointed with the exhaust esp for the price. I'll prob get dynoed again after I change my oil spark plugs wastegate spring and get. The dump valve. I was also deating taking out the res to see if the car gets a lil louder. I don't want it redic loud. Anyone else have input on taking out the res. If its like the difference between the miltek I could live with that


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3801040


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

The Blueflame resonator is not restrictive at all, as it's just a straight-through style. I have an APR DP and Blueflame catback with the resonator removed and it is perfect! Just a wee bit louder than with the resonator in, and no droning or ricey-ness at all; and, you can always just weld it back in if it bothers you. I'm on the stock 225 turbo - not sure if the sound will change much with a larger turbo...


_Modified by jbrehm at 1:10 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (jbrehm)*

thanks for the info. i'll def look into taking the res out and prob going 3in to the muffler. i'll be prob doing all this hopefully this week.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

if you start chopping and cutting, you may want to sell the old and just buy new! That's how I got my, insanely hi flowing B&B!


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

how much did that run you?? and how much could i get for my exhaust??


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

I live about 30 minutes for you, for the right price i'd come pick it up from you if you decided to take it off in favor of something else.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (wrparrish)*

I'll let you know.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

$400-500 is what i've usually sold my used systems. If i remember right, the B&B systems run in the $900s!! For how insanely polished they are an quality of welds........it's a great deal! it's a 2.25" twin system which equates to about 3.3"


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

what Companies make 3in or bigger exhaust systems? does 42 draft make em yet???


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

yes 42 makes them... Myne is being shipped in the next few days. Ill post some photos of the install, as well as a discription of the sound and such.


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: 328 awhp on GT3076r (bvgoosedd)*

u have cams? port work? upgraded intake mani? its a bunch of little things that add the extra hp.... try dynoing in front wheel drive (pull quattro fuse).. ull get a much more accurate reading because of the power distribution between the front and rear wheels from the halidex... i have a 3071r and imlooking to make minimum 400whp on a front wheel drive dyno... id say ur numbers a bit low... with all the side goodies u should be making at least 350 awhp


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (W225TT)*

B&B makes both 3" system and this twin 2.25" (which is their highest flow). same price for both. why i went with them is after burning thru 2 magnaflow muffler systems (that have fiberglass packing, like most), I wanted someone who uses ceramic. This is good for WELL past the temps that would of melted the engine first! so it'll last longer under a BT w/ high boost set up!


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (W225TT)*

hey w225tt How much did it run you for the 42? and yea i haven't done anything else major like cams or intake mani. i know that i want to do a sem intake with a 80mm tb and i will also be runing water and meth once i can figure out why im only pushing 328. as far as 400 on fwd i understand what your saying but knowing that i drive with the awd on all the time i kinda wanna have a awhp number to hit. kinda like my goal was 350 awhp not because it was a big number but because it's realistic for my setup. i'm not trying to be rude it's just the way i feel. by the way i've heard that i can expect to get another 30 hp out of the intake mani is that true???


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

an awd dyno is more inaccurate actually because since the power distribution of front to rear wheels is changing depending on slip, a 4 wheel drive dyno would be less accurate actually... but ya man... ull get around 20-30 from the intake mani... ull get another 25-35 whp from port work alone, cams will give u that top end extra rippage... all the little side things that are each like $1000 haha are all needed to make a primo setup... im taking my sweet ass time to get every piece of the puzzle together so i can do it right the first time! my builder said i should be able to make 425whp easily. take my advice and do a front whee dyno... if you wanna see what an awd # will be then take the fwd dyno # and minus an extra 13%ish drive train loss and u can calculate how much u would have made on an awd dyno with an accurate reading. get the intake mani, prob ur best bet to hit ur 350whp mark. or u can spend the same amount getting port work on ur head and get 30whp gains.. either or, if it was me, id do both







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

also... ive seen guys making 385 awhp with ur turbo on a all wheel drive dyno... i have a 3071r and im planning for 425whp... u should be able to make easily over 350 with ur beautiful 3076r!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

what you don't want to do is getting 350whp out of spending more money on non major items. the exhaust makes sense if you have a possible back pressure problem. but don't buy a SEM, cams or head work to get that number! you do not need them!!!! yes they make more power on your set up, but you can hit that w/o them. buy those items if you decide you want more than that goal. 
again, i hit 377 ALL whp on a 2871 w/ stock head, stock cams, no meth
on 93 i can get REALLY close to your 328 if not hit it. hmm, maybe i'll test that sometime










_Modified by M this 1! at 2:14 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

oh i agree i need to find out what is wrong before i start buying extra stuff and yea my goal once everything is all said and done is 400awhp. as far as port work i was thinking about getting new head i forget which one is the one with the bigger port awd or something like that. around my way i found a spot the charged me $60 for the awd dyno so i wasn't too mad about that. i def appreciate the advice. i will start with the wastegate spring then spark plugs this week. any more advice at what to look for would help


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

open dump wastegate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

shh don't tell anyone!!! it's gonna happen!! on the next dyno


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: 328 awhp on GT3076r (bvgoosedd)*

I made this kind of power on a really bad unitronic file that was running ultra rich (9:1) and with a 50 trim and atp mani...something is def wrong.
(I didn't read the entire thread so if you figured it out already good)


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 328 awhp on GT3076r (jwalker1.8)*

how would i know if there is something wrong with my tune???


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

do logs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Hey Ray. take some logs of the car as Jwalker mentioned. You want to rule that out and then check for hardware issues (leaks, obstructions, insufficient components within the system). I just swapped over an fmic on a passat, he had some sort of budget one he found somewhere. After the swap to a good setup, he picked up everywhere. Even off-boost. Totally changed everything. He thought since he had good surface area on his previous setup, it was adequate. But it obviously wasnt. It was heatsoaking almost as bad as the stocker and it was impeding flow... This is just an example... Anyhow, everything matters...


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

what's going on al? i'll try to do some logs what places should i look at? also do you carry the springs for the wastegate?? i wanted to order them tom? and spark plugs? also soon i'm gonna do water and meth i've been talking to gared at Apex Tuning down here in NC. He's gonna be the new guy that handles my car. he said he has spoken to you before. do you know who i'm talking about? def let me know on the prices on those parts.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 328 awhp on GT3076r (bvgoosedd)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 328 awhp on GT3076r (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_630cc Eurodyne software, cts GT3076r kit with cts fmic kit. I had Brute rods installed. and i'm pushing 24 psi at least on my boost gauge on the computer it said i was pushing 22 psi. The kit came with a 3in downpipe and i also have a blueflame cat back exhaust on the car. I made 328 awhp and 305 lbs. now isn't that a bite low for what i have? I also think that the fact that i have a 10psi waste gate spring in my 38mm waste gate is one of the reasons that i didn't hit the number i was shotting for. what do you guys think could be the problem. I want to change out my spark plugs and do a oil change and put a 18psi spring in the wastegate. or should i look for something else?? What can i do to hit my goal?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwpYdB8eJJ0









Why would your car suddenly make som magic HP?
Base HP is ~125Hp without boost.
Add 24psi and its 125x(1+1.65)= 330Hp
So if you have a crappy intercooler , crap head , crap exhaust etc.
Why would it suddenly give any huge gains over base value?
So if you have ~380Hp then you got what you get with your stuff.

When we made 550whp on the T25 3076 its a full built head , 3.5 exhaust/DP , 262* cams etc and a huge IC and E85 fuel.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 328 awhp on GT3076r ([email protected])*

and i completely understand what your saying but my thing is shouldn't i make a lil more power with what i have or is there something wrong? also as a new thing to the equation my o2 sensor just went bad. Since I haven't done spark plugs in almost 6 months, i have the wrong wastegate spring and now my o2 sensor has to be replaced, can't that be the reason that i'm 20awhp from my goal. giactt has 365awhp with basically the same setup i have and the stock clutch. exp his is from pagparts mine is from ctsturbos. makes me wonder. but other people are also a lil over 350awhp. i didn't just make up a number like i want 5000whp i did do some research before i ordered my kit. and with what other people have i figured i should make 350. i'm not saying i want to make 400awhp out what i have which is not likely unless i put race in what i have now. also i understand that something can be f**ked up with my kit like the fmic, wastegate. and i also get then fact that the dyno can be screwy too. but i want to make sure i look everything i can over before i keep going with my car. i will be doing intake mani and water and meth i may get a high flow head i may do cams, but not to balance out an issue. i want to make sure everythink is 100%. how mad would you be if you made that car and you only had 400 awhp instead of 550 after all the stuff you did. i'm sure u'd be thinking there is something wrong not oh let me just spend more money to add more stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 328 awhp on GT3076r (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_and i completely understand what your saying but my thing is shouldn't i make a lil more power with what i have or is there something wrong? also as a new thing to the equation my o2 sensor just went bad. Since I haven't done spark plugs in almost 6 months, i have the wrong wastegate spring and now my o2 sensor has to be replaced, can't that be the reason that i'm 20awhp from my goal. giactt has 365awhp with basically the same setup i have and the stock clutch. exp his is from pagparts mine is from ctsturbos. makes me wonder. but other people are also a lil over 350awhp. i didn't just make up a number like i want 5000whp i did do some research before i ordered my kit. and with what other people have i figured i should make 350. i'm not saying i want to make 400awhp out what i have which is not likely unless i put race in what i have now. also i understand that something can be f**ked up with my kit like the fmic, wastegate. and i also get then fact that the dyno can be screwy too. but i want to make sure i look everything i can over before i keep going with my car. i will be doing intake mani and water and meth i may get a high flow head i may do cams, but not to balance out an issue. i want to make sure everythink is 100%. how mad would you be if you made that car and you only had 400 awhp instead of 550 after all the stuff you did. i'm sure u'd be thinking there is something wrong not oh let me just spend more money to add more stuff. 


Make a full spec of what you have.
The CTS FMIC and the exhaust might have to be replaced for something more perfomance instead of street bling.
We basicly never had any boost vs hp goals.
Just add as much boost as the turbo can produce without going outside the compressor map.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

ever any work to the head? cause something as little as the head could make low numbers with warn out springs..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_what's going on al? i'll try to do some logs what places should i look at? also do you carry the springs for the wastegate?? i wanted to order them tom? and spark plugs? also soon i'm gonna do water and meth i've been talking to gared at Apex Tuning down here in NC. He's gonna be the new guy that handles my car. he said he has spoken to you before. do you know who i'm talking about? def let me know on the prices on those parts.

Timing, MAF g/s, Boost, knock voltage, fuel trims (block 032ish, cant remember off the top of my head). Throw a wideband on the car as well. Its really an invaluable tool. I have one in the shop as part of my diagnostic equipment. As for the spring, yes, i can get them in if you need. Check for exhaust leaks... I've heard from many CTS owners that the wastegates frequently get loose. And say hi to Gerich for me. Apex are good ppl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Foffa2002 where do you come up with these magic equations?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Foffa2002 where do you come up with these magic equations? 

N/A dynos vs boosted 1.8T on OEM small port etc.
The rest is just boost basics.
As long as it got OEM head and cams its basicly were it should be with his stuff


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Why is Giactt making 365awhp with the same turbo, intake manifold, head, and cams?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

if it's mine you're asking about, it's not completely fair a comparison. his is a 3076 on 93 @ 328whp. mine is a 2871 on 109 @ 377whp. neither have head work or cams and i feel he should be able to get a bunch more w/o ANY more mods or octane to it. since mine was 300 whp on 91 and i get close to 20whp out of changin to 93 his has WAY more room left.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Not yours. I am talking about giactt. He has a 3076 and made 365 awhp


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

now my question is, why are they both making in the 300s still?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Why is Giactt making 365awhp with the same turbo, intake manifold, head, and cams?

Same fuel?
Same boost?
Same IAT?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_now my question is, why are they both making in the 300s still? 

the gt 30 series are rated for appx 400 hp right? but isn't that at the crank? 
if someone is doing 365 they have appx 425 hp at the crank...


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

well i'm getting the wastegate done next week spark plugs, taking out the resonator, o2 sensor, oil change and then hopefully dyno the next week we shall see if it makes a difference. according to the shop that i'm going to he said something like 1 psi should be around 8whp so since the first dyno said 22psi at like 25 psi with everything the way it should be i should hopefully hit my goal. We shall see tho i maybe dissapointed again. also i found another spot that dyno's on a mustang dyno. so i think i may try that dyno too. just to see the differece from the dynomite dyno to the mustang dyno.

Regardless i'm already planning on water/meth, intake mainfold, cams, port and polishing the head. redoing everything so i can rev out to around 8k. this will prob be next year cus i want to do suspension first. my goal after all this is over 400awhp. what do you guys think?
here's the dyno by the way










_Modified by bvgoosedd at 4:33 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

is it not holding the boost all the way through? Those turbos should be able to hit 25psi and hold it till the end right?
i'm sure that would make a difference....What are u using to control the boost?


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

I am using a turboxs hpbc controller but according to everyone I talk to its the wastegate that's not letting it hold boost iam pretty sure that the turbo should hold boost till like 7500rpm


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krissrock)*

GT3076 can do 600Hp
Many of us have done 550whp and 130-137mph traps with it
It can hold ~30psi at 7k without any problems.
40psi at 5500rpm should not ba a problem.

Propably not the waste gate.
If you use a 15psi standard gate with any MBC it will fall of.
Mine were rock solid with Greddy profec 2


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:28 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

365 awd..... 25psi 93 octane and 90 degrees in bay
stock head
stock cams
stock intake
thats the power of Pagparts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lol i think i just made your first comercial Arnold


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_if you start chopping and cutting, you may want to sell the old and just buy new! That's how I got my, insanely hi flowing B&B!









where do you find this exhaust? i cant find it


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4355950


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*

yes, just follow the link and then call B&B. ask for Mike and bring up the twin system they made for me!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_365 awd..... 25psi 93 octane and 90 degrees in bay
stock head
stock cams
stock intake
thats the power of Pagparts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lol i think i just made your first comercial Arnold

now that's what i'm talkin bout...impressive. 
the link in your sig doesn't work though


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

My gt2871r ATP eliminator with abd intake Manila and lobonte stage 3 meth did 290awhp stock motor stock clutch I'm building a motor with a gt3076r I hope I don't get 350 I'm shooting for 400 or 450 hope I'm right or I'll be posting about how pissed I am or how my tt got on fire


----------

